# Qu'en est-il de X ?



## Cansin

Bonjour! 
est-ce que vous pouvez m'expliquer cette phrase? je n'ai pas compris la deuxieme .
"La préoccupation sécuritaire monte en Europe. De ce point de vue, qu’en est-il de l’entrée de la Turquie ? "

merci!!

*Moderator note: * Questions about the expression _qu'en est-il de + qqch_ are very common, and we have merged many threads on the topic here.  Consequently this thread is very long.  It contains many examples of how this expression can be used... and many suggested translations for those different contexts.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Cansin said:


> Bonjour!
> est-ce que vous pouvez m'expliquer cette phrase? je n'ai pas compris la deuxieme .
> "La préoccupation sécuritaire monte en Europe. De ce point de vue, qu’en est-il de l’entrée de la Turquie ? "
> 
> merci!!


Hi
On that point, what about the Turkey entering the EEC?
But without context, I can't understand what the author means.


----------



## Cansin

C'est ça le contexte :


> "*La Turquie dans l’U.E : facteur de stabilité ou risques de déséquilibres ?*
> La préoccupation sécuritaire monte en Europe. De ce point de vue, qu’en est-il de l’entrée de la Turquie ? Sa présence constitue-t-elle un garant de stabilité, et un pont avec le Moyen-Orient et l’islam ? Ou, au contraire, cette intégration risque-t-elle d’entraîner de nouveaux déséquilibres au sein de l’Europe ?"


est-ce que vous pouvez faire une phrase en français? une phrase plus simple?  est-ce qu'on peut restructurer ça aussi?: "la turquie dans l'union européenne: facteur de stabilité ou risques de déséquilibres?"

merci


----------



## Punky Zoé

Cansin said:


> cest ça le contexte."*La Turquie dans l’U.E : facteur de stabilité ou risques de déséquilibres ?*
> La préoccupation sécuritaire monte en Europe. De ce point de vue, qu’en est-il de l’entrée de la Turquie ? Sa présence constitue-t-elle un garant de stabilité, et un pont avec le Moyen-Orient et l’islam ? Ou, au contraire, cette intégration risque-t-elle d’entraîner de nouveaux déséquilibres au sein de l’Europe ?"
> 
> est-ce que vous pouvez faire une phrase en français? une phrase plus simple? merci!


"Du point de vue de la préoccupation sécuritaire qui monte en Europe, la présence de la Turquie dans la communauté européenne constituerait-elle un garant de stabilité et un pont avec le Moyen-Orient et l'islam ou au contraire une source de nouveaux déséquilibres en au sein de l'Europe?"

Pas sûre que ce soit beaucoup plus simple? Difficile de réduire plus sans perdre le fond de la question.


----------



## FranParis

It just means "what about".

From this (security) point of vue, _what about_ Turkey entering the European Union?


----------



## david314

Punky Zoé said:


> Hi
> On that  From this point of view, what about the Turkey entering the EEC?
> But without context, I can't understand what the author means.


  It might be though: _The security concerns in Europe mount. From this point of view* what is in it* for Turkey to join._


----------



## Charlie Parker

_Qu'en est-il de la campagne électorale au Québec_

From an article in _L'actualité _discussing the use of recyclable material in election posters and signs. I'm not sure of the idiom. Does it mean something like "Where are we at in the election campagne in Quebec?" Merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

Charlie Parker said:


> From an article in _L'actualité _discussing the use of recyclable material in election posters and signs. I'm not sure of the idiom. Does it mean something like "Where are we at in the election campagne in Quebec?" Merci d'avance.


Yes, something like "What about...".


----------



## carolineR

Qu'en est-il de la campagne électorale au Québec = Quid de la campagne électorale au Québec ?


----------



## wildan1

_What's going on with..._


----------



## Sickduck

_Quid _is better known and more frequently used in French speaking countries because of a famous yearly encyclopedia published in France, called Quid.


----------



## carolineR

quid (prononcé kwid) est très utilisé pour rendre l'idée "what about ?"
ex : you know  a friend of yours has been burglarized. You know some valuable jewels are gone. he's just told you the police has found his burglars. Your friend is telling you about his recovering most of his things, but he fails to mention the jewels. You could ask :
_...et quid des bijoux ?_


----------



## whiffet

...on parlait de l'exemple de fluffkin...qui se dit:

'Est-ce que vous croyez que vous pourriez survivre sans l’électricité? Quid de l’eau?'

Alors, c'est aussi juste de dire:

"'Est-ce que vous croyez que vous pourriez survivre sans l’électricité? _Qu'en est-il de l'eau?_

Il me semble bizarre d'utiliser *de* et *en* dans une proposition à la fois...mais néanmoins, c'est juste?


*Moderator note: *this thread was split from a separate discussion.


----------



## roymail

whiffet said:


> ...on parlait de l'exemple de fluffkin...qui se dit:
> 
> 
> "'Est-ce que vous croyez que vous pourriez survivre sans l’électricité? _Qu'en est-il de l'eau?_
> 
> Il me semble bizarre d'utiliser *de* et *en* dans une proposition à la fois...mais néanmoins, c'est juste?


 
C'est tout à fait correct et pas choquant du tout


----------



## whiffet

Alors, bon. Et si on voudrait le rédiger entièrement...

Qu'est-ce qu'il est de l'eau *de*...?

(En effet, je devrais poser cela, tout simplement: qu'est-ce que le mot *en* remplace? C'est ça, ci-dessus?)


----------



## roymail

I don't really know. It's idiomatic : Qu'en est-il de ... ?


----------



## aurelilie

Comment dit-on :

"Qu'en est-il de la théorie des places centrales?" C'est une question qui vise à remettre en cause son application à un cas particulier, voire sa pertinence tout court.

On aurait par exemple pour faire une phrase plus provocatrice et se demander si la théorie des places centrales n'est pas morte. Is central places theory dead? Mais je préfère la version soft avec "qu'en est-il".

théorie des places centrales : central places theory, ça ok mais le reste?


Merci à tous.

Aurélie


----------



## Xavier11222

Bonjour Aurélie,
What of central places theory? should do the trick. 
I also think you can use Quid here. But a native will know more. 
What place for central places theory? is confusing like I like them.


----------



## aurelilie

What place for central places theory?

oh it is funny, isn't it?

well maybe it could be funny to use it as a title.
But i just would like to be sure it is a correct english.

Aurélie


----------



## Tiffin

What about the central places theory ?


----------



## polaire

I'm not sure I understand, but I suggest:

And what about the theory of Central Places?

And is there room for a/the theory of Central Places?


What is it about the theory of Central Places?



aurelilie said:


> [*S]What place for central places theory?
> [/s]* --- You can't say this.
> *
> Is there a place for the central places theory?*





Xavier11222 said:


> Bonjour Aurélie,
> What of central places theory? should do the trick.
> *I also think you can use Quid here.
> 
> I have no idea what "quid" would mean in this context.*


----------



## Xavier11222

> [*S]What place for central places theory?
> [/s]* --- You can't say this.



Too bad. Would have been funny, eh? 
I hope it's not too late for Aurelilie's article. 

I let Google hits convince me that it made sense. But it is definitely French, poorly translated. And Latin, in the flesh: for "what". Again, that solution worked in French.  

Thanks for correcting me, Polaire. Sorry I made you see red!


----------



## karolyne

Bonjour,

Comment peut-on traduire en anglais la question "qu'en est-il (d'un projet, d'une situation...)?"

Merci


----------



## xtrasystole

_'What about... ?'_ 

(_'How about... ?'_)


----------



## SteveD

karolyne said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment peut-on traduire en anglais la question "qu'en est-il (d'un projet, d'une situation...)?"
> 
> Merci


 

_"How is the project going?"_

_"How's the project going?"_

_"What is the situation now?"_

_"What's the situation now?"_

_"Where have you got to with the project?"_

_"Where are you up to with the project?"_


are some possibilities.

"How are things?"

"How are things going with the project?"


----------



## Tochy14

As a member of Europe, we have to meet directives (water management for example).
Therefore, wastewater must be treated before discharging into natural recipients or sewage network.
To this end, wastewater treatment plants are built.
I know that municipalities can benefit from subsidies for huge capacity plants (10000 People Equivalent=PE for example)


Now I would like to know if it is the same for smaller ones: <100 PE
My sentence is : *Qu’en est-il des plus petites stations*?
 HELP please


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, peut-être tout simplement _How about smaller plants_?


----------



## sound shift

"What about smaller plants?" is informal English.

"What is the position regarding smaller plants?" is more formal.


----------



## budapest09

Salut tout le monde ! Étant nouveau sur le forum, j'espère poster au bon endroit, et ne pas faire de doublon.

Pour un exposé, j'aimerais traduire ma "problématique" :Où en est la France dans ce domaine ?
Qu'en est il de la France ?
Et la France dans tout cela ?​Voila, je cherche une phrase qui traduise au mieux une des trois ci-dessus ! Je trouve çà très dur à traduire ! si quelqu'un peut m'aider, j'accepte volontiers son aide ! Parce qu'en fait je trouve que "Where is France ?" ou "And France in all this?" ne sont pas géniaux. Dites moi ce que vous en pensez !

Merci d'avance !

Thibault.


----------



## Yamame

Hey,

"What about France?"

Ca te va?

Bienvenue sur le forum, au fait .


----------



## budapest09

Oui, je pense que je vais prendre çà même si à l'origine je pensais pouvoir trouver quelque chose de plus "officiel" ! Mais bon, en même temps c'est pour un petit exposé. 

donc un grand merci ! 

A très bientot !


----------



## soul2soul

Bonjour,

*Qu'en est-il de* l'argent roi et d'un progres qui ne s'exprimerait, pour le commun des mortels , qu'a travers l'achat de nombreux biens materiels?

Veuillez expliquer svp..

Merci


----------



## philosophia

Qu'en est-il de...? -> _what about_...?


----------



## Radar

Does "qu'en est-il des voiture et des trains?" mean "Is it not the same for cars and trains?

Also should it just be 'de' instead of 'des'?
Thanks


----------



## Logeek

It actually misses an 's' at voitures: "Qu'en est-il des trains et des voitures?"

I would translate it into something like "What about trains and cars?"


----------



## benss

Hi, i'm struggling for finding a title for a "scientific paper" i'm writting.
(I wrote just above "scientific paper" to give you more context: say that it's a paper that  could be published in a scientific review of economics or demography)

My attempt:

*"**Assimilation, Cohort-effect, and Earning of Immigrants: What’s going on in France ?**"*

The second part in red doesn't sound well for me. Does it ?

To give you more context (again), in this paper i'm trying to use some methods that has never been used for the case of France. So i mean here in the title: *"**qu'en est-il pour le cas de la France**"* (sous-entendu lorsqu'on applique ces méthodes). Scholars/Researcher know what does the method refer to, thus i just want to make feel them curious about what could be the outcome once we apply the method for France.

I'm trying, as anyone would do, to bring the title to readers' attention.

As we say in French: j'essaie de trouver un titre "vendeur". 

Thank you for your suggestion(s).


----------



## Negg

And in English it should be catchy or sexy! 

Here are some ideas:
"what about testing it in France?" 
"what about France?"
"What if applied to France?"

Hope it helps


----------



## benss

What about France sounds quite well.



The simpler the better.


----------



## Corky Ringspot

Apologies if this thread is not new - I couldn't find anything in the database. 
I'm not sure how to translate the following (in red); is it the same as "Il en va de..." (ie, "The same goes for.../can be said for...")??

Je parie que vous avez pensé que le soja était sain... détrompez-vous! Qu'en est-il des produits dits «graines complètes» ... pensez-y aussi!

Thanks.


----------



## Kecha

In this case "What about ... ? Think about it"

Simply "And" in many cases I think...


----------



## Polsapene

Bonjour, 
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce que ça signifie: "qu'en est il aujourd'hui"?
Merci
p


----------



## misterk

Context would help, please, but it's probably something like "What the current status (of it)?"


----------



## Micia93

Yes, you're right Misterk !


----------



## LART01

Yes or=
_Where are we today?_


----------



## Polsapene

LART01 said:


> Yes or=
> _Where are we today?_


That's the one!
Thanks.
p


----------



## retriever gal

Would, 

what about...?

be a correct translation in a general context?


----------



## Marcus Agrippa

Oui, c'est correct.


----------

